# Interesting modification



## 1302 (Apr 4, 2006)

I may try this when next in France! :lol:


----------



## The-Cookies (Nov 28, 2010)

can you get these kits from outdoorbits ? maybe something to try on dragons den. :lol:


----------



## Qnapper (Jul 26, 2012)

I used one of these in the first gulf war worked a treat..........


----------



## salmonfisher (Jan 3, 2011)

*Modification*

Hi. Is this a retro Thomas Crapper Knock off?


----------



## mcpezza (Aug 16, 2008)

It's the Travelodge at Corby!


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

well that one can't be on a French campsite because it's got a seat :roll:


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

That looks really conical!!


----------



## grizzlyj (Oct 14, 2008)

http://www.bumperdumper.com/bumper2.htm ???


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Good idea BUT........

unless it was at every "hole in the ground" you would have to take it with you....... 8O 

that would be even worse IMO.........

I think I'll stick to using the MH loo if a "proper" loo is not available - and they still seem to be installing hole in the ground loos so someone MUST think they are good.........

I avoid such venues like the plague....

Dave :lol:


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

I wouldn't like to use that bumperdumper when on the move!

Just a thought.

Do Toilettes a la Turque (hole-in-the-ground) toilets exist anywhere in the UK?

What is in those ethnic toilets at Heathrow?


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

Not really flushed with success. :wink: 

tony


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

Definitely a cone-trick!


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

The squatters are much better if you are conestipated!


----------



## andrewball1000 (Oct 16, 2009)

first time I have seen a traffic cone do something useful.


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

the trouble with traffic cones is that there's always a blockage and a queue starts.............


----------



## Philippft (Feb 16, 2008)

mcpezza said:


> It's the Travelodge at Corby!


There is no Travelodge at Corby !


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Philippft said:


> There is no Travelodge at Corby !


It's under conestruction. :wink:


----------



## Philippft (Feb 16, 2008)

Hook, Line and stinker!


----------

